# getting rid of lice



## smartyjones (27 December 2011)

Hi everyone

to my horror this morning i have realised that one of my foals has brown lice. never had this before on any of our horses and was just wondering what everybody thought is a good treatment to get rid of the blitters
the foal has just been wormed the 1st week in December with strongpid


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (27 December 2011)

Just get a pot of Farmyard Louse powder - its about 8 quid for a large tub - it does the trick

Wear rubber gloves so you can rub it in to the mane etc Give it a good sprinkling and then repeat in a week - if i remember rightly If maybe worth doing all the field mates at the same time as a precaution


----------



## smartyjones (27 December 2011)

thanks will give it a try


----------



## glenruby (27 December 2011)

Those louse powders are next to useless if your guy is really infested. Get a tin of Deosect. Good stuff


----------



## Racergirl (27 December 2011)

glenruby said:



			Those louse powders are next to useless if your guy is really infested. Get a tin of Deosect. Good stuff
		
Click to expand...


This. Deosect, 10mls in 500 mls water, pour it along his topline, and repeat it in a fortnight.


----------



## caramel (27 December 2011)

we've just had a little pony who was heavily infested with lice  He ended up being fully clipped, hogged (he's a welsh A), all rugs washed, bathed (in warm water), and de-loused. He's now lice free


----------



## PennyJ (27 December 2011)

Ant Powder.  Contains Permethrin, which used to be the active ingredient in Louse Powder before they changed the formulations...


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2011)

I wouldnt bother with louse powder, didnt do jot for the ponies last year when they had it.

Switch was what we got for it and it cleared them up in no time. We also dosed the other ponies once a week as well for 4 weeks and after that had no issues.

We were powdering for weeks previous to this with no visible results other than very vanilla-smelling ponies


----------



## dizzyone (28 December 2011)

Definately clip and deosect, we had to wash all field mates in it every 10days for 3 washes, completely got rid of all lice with no probs since.


----------



## smartyjones (28 December 2011)

is Dermoline insecticidal shampoo any good?


----------



## Sianage (28 December 2011)

Racergirl said:



			This. Deosect, 10mls in 500 mls water, pour it along his topline, and repeat it in a fortnight. 



Click to expand...

Agreed! Saw this thread and thought "what is the name of that really good de-licing stuff?!" and the answer is Deosect! Amazing stuff, have seen a couple of horses well and truly infested - and I mean well and truly - be louse free after treatment with this. Smells a bit like paint stripper and you'll need to wear gloves but does the trick


----------



## Slave2Magic (28 December 2011)

It also depends if they are biting or sucking lice. There are 2 kinds. My youngster had them and the vet gave him a dectomax injection for the sucking ones as we didn't know which type he had without doing a skin scrape. To be on the safe side I also sprayed him with Coopers Plus.


----------



## katastrophykat (29 December 2011)

Anything with permethrin... That's the active ingredient I look for.


----------



## smartyjones (29 December 2011)

thanks everybody for the replies the vet has given me some liquid stuff to wash in and leave in his coat


----------



## Smogul (30 December 2011)

Not really the same question but does anyone know if some ponies are more prone to getting mites and lice, in the same way as some people get bitten by midges and others don't? My pony has become infested three times in the two years I have had him. It isn't a hygiene/yard problem as in one case he was living out 24/7 and got harvest mites, although none of the other horses did. The last couple of times it has been lice and again none of the other horses have become infested.
Any preventative ideas would be welcome.


----------

